# Pic of my Current Planted Tank



## Bruce00 (Dec 26, 2008)

This tank has been up 4 1/2 yrs, but I want to go bigger.........LOL, don't we all. Currently looking for a 75-95gal tank.

Sorry about the bad pic.
Thats bamboo in the center, don't know the name of the other plants.
Some neons, barbs, and angels with an 8" pacasamas (sp?) on the glass in the back on right
There's 3 cory catfish roaming the bottom, so I tend to overfeed to get the food on the bottom. Thats why there is food laying on the bottom, they haven't got to work yet
Had a couple fresh water sharks at one time, but my tin-foil barbs killed them one night. Gave them away and got these fish...............


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

looks good. I like the rock cave thing you made.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks great, but why did you cut your Amazons like that? If you get some leaves starting to rot, grow algae, or turn yellow/brown just cut them from the base. This will promote new growth and keep them looking more natural.

As far as moving to a bigger tank, I would suggest the 75g over a 95g. You get the same length and width but less depth. I find it a lot easier to work with a tank that is not to deep. If you want something bigger than a 75, I would look at longer tanks, not taller ones. Lights also work better when they don't have to penetrate as far down...unless you are using a high lumen light (not flurorescents). This is more for your plants than your fish though.


----------



## Bruce00 (Dec 26, 2008)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Looks great, but why did you cut your Amazons like that? If you get some leaves starting to rot, grow algae, or turn yellow/brown just cut them from the base. This will promote new growth and keep them looking more natural.
> 
> As far as moving to a bigger tank, I would suggest the 75g over a 95g. You get the same length and width but less depth. I find it a lot easier to work with a tank that is not to deep. If you want something bigger than a 75, I would look at longer tanks, not taller ones. Lights also work better when they don't have to penetrate as far down...unless you are using a high lumen light (not flurorescents). This is more for your plants than your fish though.



The Amazons (Thanks, didn't know what they where) are like that because I got lazy and wanted to post a pic. They were starting to rot, but I will take your advice and do it th right way...........Thanks for the advice.

My tank is the deepest tank I will go to. Its at the extreme of my short arms, lol, so I was already planning on nothing deeper.
But once again, thank you for the advice, thats why I came here


----------



## Bruce00 (Dec 26, 2008)

TheCheeseWizz said:


> looks good. I like the rock cave thing you made.


Thank you, I have alot more of the rocks but not enough room to set everything up without the tank looking more cluttered than it already is.

Thats why I would like a larger tank


----------

